# Need hunters reports



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you

Mikie


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Lincoln, Mi Opening Day Started At Dark O:30 (thats 5:30 Am ) Set Up Pop Up Blind And 4 Dekes First Shot 7am Next Shots 7:30 Am I Took That As A Miss. Next Shot 8am, At 8:05 Saw Three Good Size Jakes About 100 Yards Away Running Called As Loud As Possible But The Wind Had A Bad Affect, Kept Calling As Birds Got Out To About 200yards Away And Wind Stopped Or Should I Say Slowed Up A Bit Tried Calling As Loud As Possible Again And No Response, So I Thought. Laid Down The Browning Gold Had A Sip Of Coffee And Looked Up And Saw All Three Jakes Running Full Speed Ahead At The Dekes About 100yards And Closing Fast Going Up And Down The Small Oak Ridges. When The Birds Got To The Dekes They Were At 10 Yds Point Blank, So Tight Together If I Shot At That Time All Three Birds Woul Be Dead And Me Headed For Jail. All Of A Sudden The Bigger Of The Jakes Jumped Up And Kicked The One On The Right Side Away And The One On The Left Side Jumped To The Left Even More And That Was A Fatal Mistake For The Mean Old Jake As I Fired And His 16lb --triple Beard 4.5" Beard Butt Was My Opening Day Bird. P.s. I Don't Regret For A Milisecond Shooting That Bird For As The Hunt Was One I Won't Forget For A Long Time And I Did Call Them In Afterall.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

congrats on a great hunt..sounds like a good show


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks Linda, good article


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Linda, i have the michigan outdoor news..if that is the publication you wrote your story in i cant find it..hmmm....the date is 4/26 thru 5/2 what page is it on ??? or do i have the wrong issue.

Thanks
mikie


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

mide page 21 bottom left


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Here it is online

http://www.michiganoutdoornews.com/MICHIGANOUTDOORNEWS/myarticles.asp?P=931675&S=566&PubID=12358


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Deputy, thank you very much for posting that

mikie


----------

